# French fries and........



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw a discussion on this topic recently so thought I would put it to the vote. What is your favourite/favorite accompaniment with french fries/frites?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 17, 2009)

Depends on the mood I'm in and the fries. I should have checked "other" as well because I also quite like certain kinds of fries with some nice white/chicken gravy.  Damñ, now you've got me all hungry fer some.


----------



## RichardS (Mar 17, 2009)

The local aquatic centre sells them with chicken salt. Very nice. I must concur with Greg, chicken gravy is good, espcially if they're nice chunky chips, not skinny little fries.


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 18, 2009)

Basically, Fries (whatever make) are really bad because oil is itself very bad for health. 

Nevertheless heck I cannot resist the mouth watering french fries  and I love them with ketchup. My wife love these fries only with salt & pepper though


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 18, 2009)

For me it's gotta be garlic mayo or smoked chilli mayo.  Yum


----------



## VoG (Mar 18, 2009)

My favourite frites are to be obtained in Belgium and eaten with salt and mayo. Yummmmy


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 18, 2009)

They do them with peanut butter sauce in Holland.  Also very tasty....


----------



## Domski (Mar 18, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> They do them with peanut butter sauce in Holland. Also very tasty....


 
Must be a cure for the munchies


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 18, 2009)

What's the difference between tomato sauce and ketchup?


----------



## snowblizz (Mar 18, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> What's the difference between tomato sauce and ketchup?


I think it is that tomato sauce is more "pure". Ketchup includes a lot of sugar for instance and uses spices and vinegar.

I personally go for plain salt most of the time. But I'm not adverse to try something else, the local kebab place has this divine sauce which gets even better on toasted bread. Mmmm...Thank heavens its about lunch time here or I don't think I'd survive reading this thread.

I'm not big fast food eater but if I do eat it it usually is just for the French fries...


----------



## xlHammer (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't bother turning up at our house with a bag of chips unless you've got some curry sauce as well, chips and curry sauce, it's chips and curry sauce.


----------



## justme (Mar 18, 2009)

Try mixing mayo and ketchup together and dipping your fries in that.  Start at 50/50 and adjust to your liking.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 18, 2009)

The whole poll is flawed in my opinion. *Chips* should be served with vinegar, gravy or curry sauce; *frites* should be served with ketchup or mayo, unless they accompany a steak, in which case pepper sauce is the only valid condiment!


----------



## schielrn (Mar 18, 2009)

I will choose ketchup 90% of the time, but I also like them in BBQ sauce.

I also have quite a few friends that like them in ranch dressing or as another person said ketchup mixed with mayo.


----------



## Domski (Mar 18, 2009)

rorya said:


> The whole poll is flawed in my opinion. *Chips* should be served with vinegar, gravy or curry sauce; *frites* should be served with ketchup or mayo, unless they accompany a steak, in which case pepper sauce is the only valid condiment!


 
Spot on Rory. Proper chips from a chippy have no right going anywhere near a tub of mayo but french fries are a whole different ball game!!!

Dom


----------



## TinaP (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer chili and cheese over my fries.  I don't get the opportunity to eat them with chili and cheese very often, but when the opportunity arises, you can bet I'll be eating them.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Mar 18, 2009)

Chinese chips with sweet and sour sauce! Yum! Mayo if from the work canteen. Salt and vinegar if from the chippy.


----------



## lenze (Mar 18, 2009)

Ketchup gets my vote, but my son would certainly vote for Ranch dressing!!
lenze


----------



## BAlGaInTl (Mar 18, 2009)

I voted Ketchup since that is what is most readily available here in the states.

I did love the garlic mayo when I was in Europe though.  Nothing better than getting fries at a fest and dipping them in that.

yum.


----------



## Neltu (Mar 18, 2009)

I voted other because Animal Fries from In and Out are my favorite.

Chesse, grilled onions, and thousand island. 

Though good old ketchup is good too and less heart clogging.


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 18, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> What's the difference between tomato sauce and ketchup?



tomato sauce is a bit sweet whereas ketchup is 70% tomato & 30% of spices. I like tomato garlic, tomato spinach, tomato chilli, etc., ketchup and it tastes awesome with samosas and sandwiches and french fries and veg/nonveg puffs !


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 18, 2009)

Malt vinegar is my favorite, but a close second is McDonald's Spicy Mustard sauce (the ones they give you for the McNuggets). I love that on their fries.

There are some place around here that also make "loaded fries". It is a big plate of fries topped with cheese, bacon, chives, and sour cream (optional). All the typical stuff you would put on a baked potato. Those are pretty good too.

Any you can never go wrong with gravy either.  There is a chain restaurant around these parts called Swiss Chalet (I think mostly in the US and Canada).  Their house dipping sauce for the rotisserie chicken was pretty good on their fresh cut fries also.

Dang, now I am hungry too.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 18, 2009)

McDonald's fries dipped in their soft serve vanilla ice cream. I know, it sounds bizarre, but it's really good. The salt from the fries and the sweet from the ice cream....yummy.


----------



## NateO (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe4 said:


> There is a chain restaurant around these parts called Swiss Chalet (I think mostly in the US and Canada). Their house dipping sauce for the rotisserie chicken was pretty good on their fresh cut fries also.


Which is originally Canadian. Any Canuck will tell you the answer is gravy. If you're having fish and chips, the correct answer is malt vinegar and gravy, w/ salt.


----------



## gardnertoo (Mar 18, 2009)

Other = BBQ sauce.  KC Masterpiece.


----------



## Scott Huish (Mar 18, 2009)

Try mixing mayonnaise with BBQ sauce and a little habañero pepper sauce


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on when and where. If I'm walking, just salt. If I'm sitting down then malt vinegar or a good egg mayo (maybe with capers to turn it into tartare sauce). If it's wedges, sweet chilli sauce.

Denis


----------



## Smitty (Mar 18, 2009)

If I'm in a place that'll do it, ranch dressing or blue cheese (but none of that watered down crap).

On road trips, which is about the only time I eat fries, it's ketchup, which I can't stand on anything else.

I am fond of malt vinegar, but try to find that here other than in a british pub...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 19, 2009)

Mississippi Girl said:


> McDonald's fries dipped in their soft serve vanilla ice cream. I know, it sounds bizarre, but it's really good. The salt from the fries and the sweet from the ice cream....yummy.


 
Eeeeewwwwwww!!!!!!! 

Blue cheese?  Yum, especially with a large juicey rare steak! Gimme!


----------



## Domski (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Eeeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!
> 
> Blue cheese? Yum, especially with a large juicey rare steak! Gimme!


 
Wrong!!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 19, 2009)

After Mississippi Girl's insult to the world of culinary delicacies I thought things couldn't get any worse.  Trust Mr Van Den Boer to prove me wrong.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, maybe it was just a pregnancy thing...but I'm telling you - it was good!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 19, 2009)

Pregnancy is a valid excuse


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 19, 2009)

probably shouldn't be since my youngest is 9 and I still eat it. 

Just next time you are at Mickey D's order a small vanilla shake and dip a fry in it...if you don't like it, then you've only lost a small shake. But if you do like it,  you have gained a new appreciation for french fry oddities.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you get strange looks from everyone else in McDonald's when you do this? (obviously not from any pregnant women in the vicinity )


----------



## Domski (Mar 19, 2009)

Heston Bloominmental has probably already got it on the menu at the Fat Duck!!!

Dom


----------



## TinaP (Mar 19, 2009)

I have friends that like french fries and ice cream.  It's the salty/sweet taste that they crave.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm generally to enraptured in the moment to notice any strange looks. Of course, my husband thinks it's pretty disgusting. What does he know - he's never tried it either.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 19, 2009)

TinaP said:


> I have friends that like french fries and ice cream.  It's the salty/sweet taste that they crave.



Finally - now I don't feel the need to convince the entire board that french fries and ice cream is yummy. There are other french fry connoisseurs out there!


----------



## TinaP (Mar 19, 2009)

Note that I didn't say I liked it.  Just some friends.


----------



## Norie (Mar 19, 2009)

Got to be tabasco, salt, pepper, tomatoes and to top things grated emmental/edam/whatever decent cheese is in the fridge.

Slam it under the grill for a few minutes and hey presto, hot gooey chips, followed by heartburn a few hours later.

Tina

He's probably already created chippy chips using yak ice cream with mushy pea shaped papaya.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Mar 19, 2009)

You have wonderful friends.


----------



## Domski (Mar 19, 2009)

Norie said:


> Got to be tabasco, salt, pepper, tomatoes and to top things grated emmental/edam/whatever decent cheese is in the fridge.
> 
> Slam it under the grill for a few minutes and hey presto, hot gooey chips, followed by heartburn a few hours later.
> 
> ...


 
How many times have I got to ask you not to call me Tina on the board Norie, that's my weekend name!!!


----------



## TinaP (Mar 19, 2009)

Domski said:


> How many times have I got to ask you not to call me Tina on the board Norie, that's my weekend name!!!


You can get a lot of help from the folks at Mr. Excel, but I believe this is beyond even the MVPs.


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 23, 2009)

...and beer of course.

I grew up on "Thrashers" fries on the board walk at Ocean City MD.  They only sell fries and only offer salt and vinegar.  I do like ketchup though. 

Once a month is probably not too unhealthy.  



> _Jimmy Buffet had it right._
> 
> *Cheeseburger is paradise, medium rare with munster be nice
> Heaven on earth with an onion slice.
> ...


----------



## mooseman (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotta be malt vinegar...  
Nothing better than fries at Kennywood
-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennywood


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 24, 2009)

VoG said:


> My favourite frites are to be obtained in Belgium and eaten with salt and mayo. Yummmmy


"I prefere Belgian frites"
should have been in the list.
If you mean by "French frites"
frites like they serve them in France
then the best option should be (most of the time): do not eat them 

And yes, Nathalie can read this forum


----------



## SPLUCENA (Mar 24, 2009)

With Charlies Grills and Subs they mixed it with melted cheese. Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## NEM25 (Mar 24, 2009)

Got to be with salt 'n vinegar  ...and always tastes better when accompanied by a nice pint of cold lager!


----------



## texasalynn (Mar 24, 2009)

I love them with con queso (that's TexMex cheese dip) 
or even with Chili & Cheese
but dang you have made me hungry for those bad things!  I've been so good with not eating fried foods, but I just might have to break down.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 24, 2009)

NEM25 said:


> Got to be with salt 'n vinegar  ...and always tastes better when accompanied by a nice pint of cold lager!



Ain't that the truth! But I think I can improve on your suggestion: two pints of cold lager!!!


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 24, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Ain't that the truth! But I think I can improve on your suggestion: two pints of cold lager!!!



Ah But, would it be a faux pas to order Two pints of lager and an order of fries, instead of a packet of crisps?  Er..crisps, please.

Tricky things, pub etiquette.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 24, 2009)

What is it with beer and crisps?  They go together like a hand in a glove (esp. the salt and vinegar crisps).  Incidentally we call crisps 'potato chips', and chips are called 'hot chips'.  But either can still be called 'chips' and that's ok!  But french fries are still french fries.....


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 25, 2009)

Andrew Fergus said:


> What is it with beer and crisps? They go together like a hand in a glove (esp. the salt and vinegar crisps). Incidentally we call crisps 'potato chips', and chips are called 'hot chips'. But either can still be called 'chips' and that's ok! But french fries are still french fries.....


 
Actually I think you tend to refer to them as potato chups! And hot chups!!


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 25, 2009)

1980 hit single by Sponglessnessabounds

"Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please"

And later a TV britcom.


----------



## xld (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you are all missing the point. Personally I don't like anything on chips, but it is not what you put on them that matters, but what you put them in. Big, fat, hot chip shop chips between two slices of thick white crusty bread, with butter of course.


----------



## rconverse (Mar 28, 2009)

Andrew Fergus said:


> I saw a discussion on this topic recently so thought I would put it to the vote. What is your favourite/favorite accompaniment with french fries/frites?



Hey Andrew!  Salt is the correct answer.


----------



## Oorang (Mar 28, 2009)

/me puts in a vote for Classic Yellow Mustard.


----------



## xld (Mar 29, 2009)

Oorang said:


> /me puts in a vote for Classic Yellow Mustard.



French or English though?


----------



## Oorang (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll pass up the joke about freedom mustard  Actually I like most mustard, but most places that serve fries have American mustard (which we call "regular mustard"). 

For sandwiches though I like this or honey mustard. Although I have recently discovered (quite by accident) that mustard mixed with ranch on roast beef is quite good.


----------

